# Sunday Entree is Roast Beast



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 2, 2012)

Should be enough for a family of 8.






Tied the sirloin, inserted slices of garlic and rubbed with a pesto.





Roasted at 425 for 20 minutes and reduced temp to 275 for two hours.





Carved


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2012)

Yummmmm!!  I'm bringing my plate!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 2, 2012)

Just right!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2012)

Love roast beast...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 2, 2012)

Cooked to the perfect color!!  I have all due respect for vegetarians, and I'd probably  be one if I didn't have such a carnivorous nature and salivating over these pictures.  Yum Yum Yum.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------

